
Ask HN: YC Research Cities Now Listed as a Past Project. Is There a Post-Mortem? - arikr
See on https:&#x2F;&#x2F;ycr.org&#x2F;<p>Same with HARC - any post mortem?<p>I&#x27;m really glad that YC is ambitious and tried to do these things. Of course, failure is a natural part of ambitious bets. I&#x27;d also love to hear what they learned and why they didn&#x27;t end up being overwhelming successes.
======
DoreenMichele
Their intro [1] sounds like the primary thrust was to create new cities from
scratch in the middle of nowhere. This has a long history of failure. See, for
example, California City [2] and Fordlandia [3].

My guess: They figured that out and quietly axed it. There's probably not
going to be a post mortem. No real point in spending more time, energy or
other resources on it.

[1] [https://cities.ycr.org/blog/2016/07/27/new-
cities](https://cities.ycr.org/blog/2016/07/27/new-cities)

[2] [https://www.fastcodesign.com/90133913/this-california-
ghost-...](https://www.fastcodesign.com/90133913/this-california-ghost-city-
is-a-monument-to-bad-planning)

[3]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16537630](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16537630)

------
petervandijck
The page states "We’ll publicly share our results, and at the end of the
process, we’ll decide if it’s something we should pursue and at what exact
locations." Are the results of the research available anywhere?

